
Ask HN: What questions do you ask to improve clarity on vague requirements? - PopeDotNinja
I recently worked on a ticket that was quite ambiguous.  It felt like &quot;we saw this thing once that hasn&#x27;t happened since, and we think there might be a bug in there, so see what you can do to fix it, and we don&#x27;t understand that code any better than you do&quot;.  I have to actively fight the tendency to go down ratholes of learning &amp; curiosity, and it was quite difficult to keep the scope of this ticket from exploding, and it&#x27;s still open.  But it does compete for time with newer priorities as they come up.<p>One question I&#x27;ve learned to ask is:<p>- Given a lack of more specific requirements, what behavior are we expecting to see vs what we are actually seeing?<p>- How should I prioritize this ticket relative to the other tickets in my queue?
======
zunzun
Do you have an equivalent ticket status of "Unable to reproduce" available? I
have in the past put tickets in "On Hold" status with "Unable to reproduce" as
the reason for the hold status.

~~~
PopeDotNinja
Danke.

